# Oracle portafilter



## Pjh2020 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi guess. I've just purchased a naked portafilter for the oracle. How come sometimes it squirts when the tamp and levelling should be perfect


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Just go slightly finer


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

How have you found the bottomless portafilter. Given the relative lack of technique or adjustments we Oracle users can make, I'm not sure whether to bother getting one. Do you still use it? Cheers. Dave


----------

